# Minty Breath Makes Cat Crazy



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

So a friend of mine had polos once and started playing with the cat. The cat git quite interested in the smell of mint, then started biting.

We've tested with freshly brushed teeth and it seems to cause the cats to bite when they never bite.

Does anyone know about this or is it just my kitty?

Thanks


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Some cats are indeed partial to a bit of mint, catnip itself is part of the mint family so the reactions you're seeing are normal. My lot gently bite anything that works them up! Came home from work with Milton on my hands the other day and they were all over me like a rash, same with chlorine. 

Peppermint is used in some cats toys too, so your kitty is just seeing your face as a play thing


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you 
I didn't want to be causing kitty to become a druggie, but I'll feel much better about buyin minty things


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

My mum and dad's cat Boots goes mad for anything fiosty, minty or chlorine smelling. Rolls around like he is on cat nip. 

He did it once on the top of my Grandad's bald head and scratched it from the back of the sofa and started grooming his comb over. 

There are a few smells that make some cats go a bit mad!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Our old cats used to hate the smell of toothpaste breath. They used to retreat very quickly if they could smell it. Oranges have the same affect.


----------



## Getthekettleon (Jan 14, 2012)

Ours pinch OH's Vicks inhaler thingy...they're not so keen when it's actually open but still funny to watch them as they keep coming back for another sniff!


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

We had a cat once that used to go silly over polos. We used to give him one of his own, otherwise he would never leave us alone.

We also had an ancient pot of vick and we used to give him his own hankie dipped in it, otherwise he'd lick it off you.

I wouldn't recommend doing that with the vick we get now though cos its too strong.


----------



## ollyit (Dec 7, 2011)

my cat loves the smell of mouthwash and literally tries to snog me, so funny!, same with toothpaste, the worst is I work out so sometimes apply "deepheat" to an aching/injured area and she goes ballastic,. really interested and tries to lick me, obviously I dont allow her too - blesss her


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm sounds interesting - think I might have to investigate this one - I'm off to get some polos


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

I used to have, note i say used to have a large pot of apple mint outside my back door, my 2 MC's would both try and curl up in said pot with the mint. lol so funny as it was the only time they would settle together.


----------

